# Hard Drive Has Lots Of Delays



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

using hddregenerator im doing a scan now and it has 10+ delays. I started scanning earlier and i didn't know it started in the middle and i let it scan for a bit and had 100 delays. So i know the longer it scans there will be 100+ delays.

What made me do all this was i was hearing some annoying noises *not really clicks* so i did the dischk on windows and all was well ( no noise during this scan or the one im doing now)

And the hd didnt have any activity prior to all of this either

Just curious is to know how bad this is?


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

552 delays @ 82%


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Go to the Drive manufacturers website and download their diagnostic program. This would be more definitive than a Windows Disc Check.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have that many problems, the drive is toast. HDDRegenerator is just a scam that unmarks bad clusters for use again, only to have them fail to hold data and result in lost files.

Every time you test the drive, it will have more problems.

Buy a new drive.


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

1101 delays total ill check out the site for their utility
thing is this is my newest drive and its only for storage with not much use lol


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

Their Drive Fitness Test i downloaded and burned the image and no auto load so i click on it and it cant install cause its or 32x not my 64 and there is none avail for 64
NONE of the apps ive found from their crappy site or related work with 64x
hell the s/n and other numbers on the sticker of it doesn't bring up ANYTHING

its a hitachi 2tb MLC: MNL180 S/N:F306YB9D P/D 0F12117
hitachi H3d20003254S brought up a little but no support


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

...so..... just give up? ive already moved all content to another drive just in case


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You create bootable media for the diagnostics and run it from your optical drive at boot up.


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

from what? the manufacturers site gave me a few things none of which can be used on a 64x os


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

download this http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/downloads/dft32_v416_b00.iso insert a cdr into your optical drive, then burn the ISO file to the cdr. Do not install it on your computer, do not just copy the file to the CDR. After the cdr is burned, make sure your boot sequence has the Optical Drive as first boot device the boot sequence. boot the computer with the disc in your optical drive. It will run independant of the OS installed on the computer. It doesn't matter what Version of windows (32bit or 64bit) you have it will run on its own.


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

done 
This was the result of the quick test, advance test and the 3rd scan that i had it set to 6 passes (30mins each)








HD Info


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

anyone?....


----------



## getsugatenso (Dec 20, 2008)

does this cause any problems when running the computer? delays are inevitable and depend on the transient period in most electronic applications. the 2tb size is known to be quite faulty, they drop like flies, the only one i know that works well is a western digital caviar black. expensive it may be but it does store things and fast.


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

well like Ive said it doesn't get that much activity and its new so i haven't really seen any performance issues. i just started hearing small random clicks one day and decided to scan it all out and figure out whats going on and i don't really wanna go back to using it if its just gonna crap out on me at any time


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

i also have HD Tune Pro and the scans ive done with it turned up all green and ok/good


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

really this difficult to get a conclusive answer on this?


----------



## getsugatenso (Dec 20, 2008)

well, 2TB drives are famous for failing, i know as much as hitachi deskstar 500gb drives were poor with windows but apparently brilliant on linux.
this is probably as bad as it could get http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2074833/ec-probes-western-digital-seagate-storage-deals
the possible causes could be hitachi thought motor torque was more important than speed for the reading heads, taking longer to spin up to speed. or there is a lot of speed and not enough torque, making it worse off since it'd be thrashing around, if your hard drive is looking 75%+ full it will take longer to find files in the filesystem. maybe the hard drive is going to 'sleep' for seconds/milliseconds [under power plan - advanced power plan]. thought getting one 2tb drive is practical and cheaper, getting 2 1tb drives is beneficial for data redundency and overall reliability, thought you pay a little more.
i cant find any datasheets/ spec sheets, not even a retailer that has the hard drive you have, that is one special hard drive...
i think clicking is a nearing sign of dying ~ not too sure ~


----------



## DaminOG (Dec 17, 2003)

well it hasn't clicked since i did all the scans


----------

